# Creamy Banana Pudding



## jdtractorgirl (Mar 28, 2009)

1 – 14 oz. can sweetened condensed milk  1 ½ cup cold water
  1 (4 serving size) box instant vanilla pudding
  1 pint whipping cream, whipped
  Nilla Wafers
  4 Bananas



  In large bowl, combine sweetened condensed milk and water.  Add pudding mix; beat well.  Chill 5 minutes.  Fold in whipped cream.  Spoon mixture into serving bowl.  Top with wafers and bananas.  Repeat until finished.


----------

